# My pit is having ear infection and skin problems



## Upz76 (Feb 13, 2010)

My 3yr old pit has had a ear infection in both ears for a while now. I'v been treating her ears with a ointment from the vet and a cleansing wash. For over a week now and it doesn't seem to be working. Now she has started getting small, dry like bumps. Mostly on top of her head, but has more here and there. Could allergies be the cause these two conditions and how can they be resolved???


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Upz76 said:


> My 3yr old pit has had a ear infection in both ears for a while now. I'v been treating her ears with a ointment from the vet and a cleansing wash. For over a week now and it doesn't seem to be working. Now she has started getting small, dry like bumps. Mostly on top of her head, but has more here and there. Could allergies be the cause these two conditions and how can they be resolved???


1. Ointment from the vet and a cleansing wash: *Temporary fix for you and your dog, it is a shame but it does not truly clear the dogs ears so you keep coming back*

2. Small, dry like bumps. Mostly on top of her head, but has more here and there. *very well be a reaction to the medication, her food etc. w/o seeing it, it would be really hard to say*

3. Could allergies be the cause these two conditions and how can they be resolved? *Ear infections come from many things, allergies, fluid trapped in the ear, wax build up etc. *

This solution I have been using for over 15 yrs with my dogs ears, dogs I have rescued on there hot spots, paws, around the eyes, & ears, my own ears. I have never had an ear infection nor problems with it ...

Homopathic Ear Cleaning Solution

The best thing for ear infections is the following:

1/3 Apple cider Vinegar 
1/3 Rubbing Alcohol
1/3 Hydrogen Peroxide

Rubbing Alcohol = Sterilized Drying Agent. So any fluid that is left in the ear this will dry it up
Hydrogen Peroxide = Antiseptic & Oxidizer. So this will help to start clearing up the infection
Apple Cider Vinegar = Alkaline Agent. So this will help to bring the balance back to the ear canal

Must remember that our bodies as well as dog have a balance of Alkaline & Acidic, so the body can get to acidic but not over alkaline. 
Hence the ear with the infection due to, too much moister built up in the ear canal. So once the ear is re-alkaline there is no way the infection or yeast to be able to live so it dies off.

The Directions are

3X daily for 3 days
2X daily for 3 days
1X daily for 3 days 
Once a week for maintenance

For a bottle to use, I always suggest you make it in a shampoo bottle, easy to pour and make the solution, you do not have to refrigerate

((NOTE: stop using the product from your vet, use this like I have stated and keep the medication / wash for other things)))

Hope this helps


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

:goodpost::goodpost:

We do the same with our ears and our animals -


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Do the ears smell? What kind of discharge is coming from the ears?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> Do the ears smell? What kind of discharge is coming from the ears?


Why does it matter .. the dog has been to the VET


----------



## chrisandpits (Feb 9, 2010)

All the replys sound nice. Great advice from everyone, i feel i learned a lot myself! Also make sure to use a gentle dog shampoo when everything gets back on the right track and to keep the ears dry after. Good luck and hope everyting works out!


----------



## Jax111408 (Feb 25, 2010)

*nu stock*

my pit got a bad rash...pimples on his mouth legs chest belly,and was loosing hair. i didnt kno what to do cause i dint have the money for a vet. symtoms online lead me to belive it was pyodermas. my girl's grandfather bred charpays (<-sp?) for years and he suggested nu-stock. he gave me a 1/2 tube. the stuff STINKS. get it anywhere and that smell is perminant. im on my 6th day, 2 applications. and the stuff is working! its amazing. everything almost cleared after 3 days execpt his lips. but thats cause he licked his mouth. im still sort of secptical but so far im shocked and am def. ordering more. so for anyone with a dog with skin probs, nu stock may be the remedy. ..just wish it dint stink so bad. check out there website


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If it is a really bad ear infection your dog may need to go on antibiotics. I have a dog who gets the worst ear infections and the ointment alone will not clear it up. I have to put her on antibiotics and I am surprised your vet has not done that yet. Combination antibiotics and ear meds clears up her worse ear infections. Good luck I would try what Deb suggested in combination with antibiotics.


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

nu stock does magical things


----------



## MOWHAWK (Mar 9, 2012)

*Pitt Bull skin problems*

I took a pitt puppy off of these "people" last year around Christmas. She was in very bad shape. At 4mos. old she weighed 28lbs, had sores on her back and a rash on her chest. I named her ZUZU after the little girl in It's a Wonderful Life movie. Seemed appropiate since I got her around Christmas. Since then she has put on 45lbs, the mess on her back has cleared up, but I can't seem to get rid of the condition on her chest, and the SMELL! My vet took scrapings and said it wasn't mites. She has an ear infection now and then, which the vet gave her antibiotics for, a shampoo, and a script for the itching. I have changed her diet to salmon and sweet potato dry food. It is getting worse. I have been giving her benadryl to calm her down. When she is sitting next to you and you put your hand on her, she is vibrating. I feel so bad for her but don't know what else to do. Does any one know any home remedies, or other things I could try? Thanks.........


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MOWHAWK said:


> I took a pitt puppy off of these "people" last year around Christmas. She was in very bad shape. At 4mos. old she weighed 28lbs, had sores on her back and a rash on her chest. I named her ZUZU after the little girl in It's a Wonderful Life movie. Seemed appropiate since I got her around Christmas. Since then she has put on 45lbs, the mess on her back has cleared up, but I can't seem to get rid of the condition on her chest, and the SMELL! My vet took scrapings and said it wasn't mites. She has an ear infection now and then, which the vet gave her antibiotics for, a shampoo, and a script for the itching. I have changed her diet to salmon and sweet potato dry food. It is getting worse. I have been giving her benadryl to calm her down. When she is sitting next to you and you put your hand on her, she is vibrating. I feel so bad for her but don't know what else to do. Does any one know any home remedies, or other things I could try? Thanks.........


Read through the thread you just posted in  also go to the search engine on the site and type in skin problems! You will get a bunch of hits.....very common. As for the ears get the zymox otic solution with hydrocortisone. Stuff works awesome for infections  also get some malaseb shampoo! It works great on yeast and bacterial skin infections.
Malaseb Shampoo (16oz):Amazonet Supplies


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MOWHAWK said:


> I took a pitt puppy off of these "people" last year around Christmas. She was in very bad shape. At 4mos. old she weighed 28lbs, had sores on her back and a rash on her chest. I named her ZUZU after the little girl in It's a Wonderful Life movie. Seemed appropiate since I got her around Christmas. Since then she has put on 45lbs, the mess on her back has cleared up, but I can't seem to get rid of the condition on her chest, and the SMELL! My vet took scrapings and said it wasn't mites. She has an ear infection now and then, which the vet gave her antibiotics for, a shampoo, and a script for the itching. I have changed her diet to salmon and sweet potato dry food. It is getting worse. I have been giving her benadryl to calm her down. When she is sitting next to you and you put your hand on her, she is vibrating. I feel so bad for her but don't know what else to do. Does any one know any home remedies, or other things I could try? Thanks.........


Read through the thread you just posted in  also go to the search engine on the site and type in skin problems! You will get a bunch of hits.....very common. As for the ears get the zymox otic solution with hydrocortisone. Stuff works awesome for infections 
Usablenet Mobile: temporarily unavailable


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

Years ago, I remember my dog having the same small hard bumps on the top of her head -- she has pink skin and a white coat so the bumps were pretty easy to detect. She also had large bumps all over her body and her vet (at the time) said she was getting external bacterial infections. That particular vet put her on antibiotics, prednisone, etc. No good!! I wish I had stumbled upon this forum back then, because I would have been much more informed regarding pit health conditions, diet, etc. I now stay away from harsh medications to treat my dog's allergy issues. 

As Blue_Nose_Bella said, skin issues are very common and the forum has tons of info. Zymox really does work wonders for the ears. Tried the Zymox Enzymatic Shampoo and the Enzymatic Conditioning Rinse recently too. I would also suggest those 2 products because they soothe sensitive itchy skin! The labels on both bottles list plenty of vitamins and natural ingredients. So would definitely reccommend. Before trying a new skin or health product or food for your pit -- just make sure you research it ahead of time.


----------



## MOWHAWK (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for your information. I will certainly try these remedies for ZUZU. She's a great dog and I'm sure that once these issues are taken care of, she won't be so adgitated and calm down.


----------

